# noise in engine bay when I turn off car?!



## svasica (Jul 22, 2004)

After I turn off the car (01 Nissan Sentra SE), there is a strange noise, like a clicking or something, several seconds after the car is off. It comes from the TB area....what could it be?

Also, is there supposed to be a vacuum tube near the TB area as well that is not attached to anything? I have one just hanging around there, and don't know what it is?


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

IDK, just guessing though, vaccume relay?


----------



## Aussie John (Jan 3, 2005)

the clicking noise will be the " stepper " isc motor spinning back to off position! when you turn the ignition key to "reds" or "on", you will hear the motor spool up, clicking etc! - NORMAL
as for the vacuum hose?? check where it goes it to.. on the aussie spec pulsar, the auto transmission has a breather tube near the air filter box assembly, just sitting there!- NORMAL

hope this helps!


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Got Mice?


----------



## youmolo (Jan 28, 2005)

Aussie John said:


> the clicking noise will be the " stepper " isc motor spinning back to off position! when you turn the ignition key to "reds" or "on", you will hear the motor spool up, clicking etc! - NORMAL
> as for the vacuum hose?? check where it goes it to.. on the aussie spec pulsar, the auto transmission has a breather tube near the air filter box assembly, just sitting there!- NORMAL
> 
> hope this helps!


What's a isc motor? a stater motor? 

I have an auto transmission with a rubber tube sticking out with an open end leading to nowhere. tried to find a place to connect the tube to but can't find any. is there any way to find out if that tube is the breather tube?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Could be from the engine just cooling off. Most engines after shut down will click from the contracting/cooling metal.


----------



## AEM Spec V (Feb 8, 2005)

It's actually the TB butterfly valve opening and closing... It's kinda a cachunka-chunk noise... My car does it as well.


----------



## AEM Spec V (Feb 8, 2005)

youmolo said:


> What's a isc motor? a stater motor?
> 
> I have an auto transmission with a rubber tube sticking out with an open end leading to nowhere. tried to find a place to connect the tube to but can't find any. is there any way to find out if that tube is the breather tube?


The ISC motor is the "Idle Speed Control" motor.

That tube is simply a breather tube for the transmission.


----------



## youmolo (Jan 28, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Could be from the engine just cooling off. Most engines after shut down will click from the contracting/cooling metal.


yea,my kia does that too. it's a continuous "click" "click" sound that goes on for about a minute. that comes from under the car though.... might be the exhaust pipe.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

youmolo said:


> yea,my kia does that too. it's a continuous "click" "click" sound that goes on for about a minute. that comes from under the car though.... might be the exhaust pipe.


Them things get mighty toasty, could just be it cooling.


----------



## AEM Spec V (Feb 8, 2005)

The *click* *click* *click* noise are the exhaust heat sheilds expanding/contracting (cooling), but the noise immediately following the turning off of the motor would be the TB. Once you replace your stock exhaust you will notice it doesn't make that noise anymore.


----------



## youmolo (Jan 28, 2005)

AEM Spec V said:


> The *click* *click* *click* noise are the exhaust heat sheilds expanding/contracting (cooling), but the noise immediately following the turning off of the motor would be the TB. Once you replace your stock exhaust you will notice it doesn't make that noise anymore.


you mean the heat shield under the car? or the one right infront of the engine after the radiator (shielding the exhaust extractors)?


----------



## AEM Spec V (Feb 8, 2005)

youmolo said:


> you mean the heat shield under the car? or the one right infront of the engine after the radiator (shielding the exhaust extractors)?


All the same.


----------



## honda9369 (Feb 21, 2005)

AEM Spec V said:


> The *click* *click* *click* noise are the exhaust heat sheilds expanding/contracting (cooling), but the noise immediately following the turning off of the motor would be the TB. Once you replace your stock exhaust you will notice it doesn't make that noise anymore.


cha-ching :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I heard an 84 Z31 with a blown turbo make that noise yesterday. It takes about 5 seconds for it to spool down after the car turns off, I heard a _priing priiing priiing_ clear as a bell after I turned the engine off.


----------



## svasica (Jul 22, 2004)

Yea, this sound is NOT the exhaust cooling down, or the engine contracting...I know what that sounds like. However, I do believe since there are other people who say they have the same sound come from there engine bay right after shut off, I think I've solved my problem. As for the vacuum tube, I have a manual so I don't think it would be for the tranny?


----------

